# iPad's Battery Replacement



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Another reason to stick with my KK. 

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2361358,00.asp


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

So far I've no problem opening and replacing the battery in any device I've bought (from Apple or otherwise). It's not a problem _for me_. But then, I'm used to working on delicate electronic devices.

Of course, I have no plans to buy an iPad at the moment. 

But I'm with you in that I think designing a product with a battery that doesn't replace easily should be a jailable offense.

Mike


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm OK with replacing the battery myself as well. In addition, chances are good that I will break or upgrade the device long before the battery goes bad.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

lol Not a problem for me. 
I knew about this already. It's on the Apple website.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I'm OK with replacing the battery myself as well. In addition, chances are good that I will break or upgrade the device long before the battery goes bad.


Oh Pidge: You are so tech savvy...I admire you; and I'm quite jealous. You are the go to person on these boards with all things tech. Don't ever leave these Boards...we'd be lost without you.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Well if you have no intention of getting one anyway, not sure why it matters.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Oh Pidge: You are so tech savvy...I admire you; and I'm quite jealous. You are the go to person on these boards with all things tech. Don't ever leave these Boards...we'd be lost without you.


You're right, sjc. If I ever need to replace a battery on one of my iThingies, I'm going to consult with Verena. She's the (wo)man!

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Well if you have no intention of getting one anyway, not sure why it matters.


Well, if you are referring to my statement, I didn't say I have no intention of getting one, I said I have no plans at the moment. I will likely buy one at some point (unless something I like better comes along), but that's in the future.

Mike


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Well if you have no intention of getting one anyway, not sure why it matters.


Kinda like if you have no intention of reading on your kindle, why come to KindleBoards


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're right, sjc. If I ever need to replace a battery on one of my iThingies, I'm going to consult with Verena. She's the (wo)man!


You come to Chicago, I will change the battery for you.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I love you INTINST...

I'm the one who said, "I don't want my Kindle to do the dishes"; but I'm looking at the iPad with a very interested eye.
NEVER SAY NEVER!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> You come to Chicago, I will change the battery for you.


It's a deal!

Betsy


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Might be a little drive


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

intinst said:


> Kinda like if you have no intention of reading on your kindle, why come to KindleBoards


Whoa! Seriously?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Well, if you are referring to my statement, I didn't say I have no intention of getting one, I said I have no plans at the moment. I will likely buy one at some point (unless something I like better comes along), but that's in the future.
> 
> Mike


I think she was referring to the OP.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Ouch...99 dollars and you  get a refurb ipad.  Just ouch all around.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cheerio said:


> Might be a little drive


Aah, there's lots to see in Chicago!

Betsy


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

actually, every time the battery of my Apple products die, i've already bought a newer device which would actually replace its use..


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

intinst said:


> Kinda like if you have no intention of reading on your kindle, why come to KindleBoards


because I do read kindle books, I just do it on my iphone. Nice try though.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Ah, memories of iThingys past.  The same stuff was said about the iPods, and as soon as their batteries needed replacing there were multiple choices for battery replacements.  I have had 8 or 9 iPods over the years and have only had one need a battery replacement.  I drove down to Frys, purchased a battery for under $20 and followed the instructions that came with it.  Crisis averted.


----------

